# ممكن مساعدة من أجل مشروع تخرج عن Cooperative communication باستخدام MIMO



## gianna185 (1 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسي الاتصالات العرب
ممكن مساعدتي بمشروعي "الإتصالات التشاركية باستخدام نظم متعددة المداخل متعددة المخارج"
هلأ يلي بدي قوله انه نحنا عم نعمل مشروعنا باستخدام قناة تقوية Relay
ومشروعنا فكرته انه الاتصال التشاركي أو التعاوني بفيد بتفيض BER
وقد استخدمنا تقنيتين جديدتين بالإضافة للتقنية العادية المباشرة في ايصال الرسالة إلى المستقبل
الطريقة الأولى هي تضخيم واعادة توجيه _(عمل الريليه)amplify & forward
الطريقة الثانية هي الكشف (فك الترميز) واعادة التوجيه Detect & forward
هلأ يلي بدي ياه من جنابكم هو فكرة الاتصال التشاركي (بالعربي) لأن عنا مشكلة انه المصطلحات يلي بالانكليزية منفهم شو معناها بس ما منعرف بالعربي شو بتنحط
لانه بدنا ننزلها بالنوطة
واذا بتترجمولنا هالنوطة بكون كتر خيركم
وجزيتم كل خير
لأنه رح انفلق ولهلأ ما عرفت ترجم منيح
عم تطلع الترجمة كتير ركيكة
طبعا ترجمتي أنا .... ما تفكروا عم حط بالغوغل والوافي
عنجد ما انربطت معي
بقى ممكن تساعدوني يا اخوان ولكم من الشاكرين


النوطة : 
ieeexplore.ieee.org/iel5/35/29548/01341264.pdf 
Cooperative Communication in Wireless Networks


----------



## gianna185 (1 أبريل 2012)

يا ريت اذا حدا بده يفيدني عشان السرعة يبعت عالايميل : عالهوتميل .. Ch3coo1
الاسم [email protected]


----------



## gianna185 (1 أبريل 2012)

لأنه انتوا أدرى بوضع النت والاتصالات عنا بسوريا

والكهربا كمان هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## gianna185 (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
يا شباب وينكم
محتاج لمساعدة بليز


----------



## amirengineer (4 أبريل 2012)

ياريت تكتبي محتوي الورقه هنا Copy & Paste


----------



## gianna185 (14 مايو 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق Cooperative.pdfمشاهدة المرفق Cooperative.pdfمشاهدة المرفق Cooperative.pdf
ما بعرف يمكن تأدرج معي


----------

